# Craigyboys 2nd time round



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay diddly folks, here I am doing my 2nd injectable course so looking to put on some mass again this time around.

i actually started jabbing just over 2 weeks (on my 3rd week so had 3 jabs)

Meds are wildcat deca test only jabbing 1.5ml a week as I think that's plenty for me (a few scare stories around at the moment so being sensible)

weeks 1-12 1.5ml deca test (300mg deca, 300mg test deconate, 150mg test cyp)

weeks 13&14 2ml test e 250 (to try and take away any lag in test in my system while the deca clears)

pct will be

days 1-7 clomid 100mg ed

days 8-14 clomid 50mg ed

days 8-45 Nolva 20mg ed

i will be using adex 1mg ed, and 1000iu hcg once a week right up until I start pct

i have cabergoline on hand incase of any progestin problems

i have experienced a bit of strength already not much but definitely coming!

Training will be 4 days out of 7 will be squatting on 3 of these days(my legs are the lagging body part!!!) workouts will be centred around heavy compounds with some isolations added

Diet ed will be

meal 1 100g porridge, 30g whey, handful of blueberries and bananna

meal 2 , 2xtortilla wraps with meat and salad leaves, 50g nuts

meal 3, whatever I fancy

meal 4, tortilla wrap with meat and salad, 30g whey

meal 5, what the mrs makes (usually plenty meat, veg, potatoes)

Meal 6, snack protein bar

meal 7, 30g whey and cereal (before bed)

1000mg omega 3 fish oil

2000mg vitc

1 multi vit

i currently weigh 13 stone 6 and looking to be over 14 stone at end of recovery, there will be updates as often as possible but will be at least once weekly and will detail everything I can.

pictures will be supplied at every oppurtunity


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

First in you jock fairy.. :lol:

All the best dude :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Training yesterday and today

Yesterday chest and tris

Flat bb bench

10xbar

10x60

10x90

8x95

6x100

4x102.5 kg pb for me so well pleased

Dips bw 4x12

Incline bench bb press

10x50

10x60

10x60

Failure 50kg

Tricep push downs

10 sets failure

Today shoulders and biceps

Standing bb press

20xbar

10x40

10x45

10x50

8x55kg

8x55kg

40kg failure

Side raises dumbell each hand

12x10kg

12x10kg

10x10kg-7.5kg failure

10x10kg - 7.5kg failure

Seated db press

10x20kg

10x25kg

10x25kg

10x27.5kg

Standing wide grip upright bb rows

4xfailure 45kg actually blowing bubbles out my **** here was so pump and vascular it was unbelievable

Bb curls bar only 4xfailure

Db hammer curls 4xuntil I couldn't lift my arms anymore

5 mins rest then bicep curls on pulley machine 4sets until pump was unbearable

I am seriously hungry at the moment, but trying not to eat too much sh!te (saying that I am treating my self to a fvck off chicken tikka kebab) 

Probably end up a fat watery mess at the end of this run!

Very focused in the gym I know it's too early for any gains but defo able to push the last few reps out at the moment which is always a good thing

Full on legs day tomorrow gonna smash them up to fvck on this cycle I need to get some growth on them


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome ya couple of Yorkshire poofters xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Welcome ya couple of Yorkshire poofters xx


Haha watford isnt in yorkshire you bell end :whistling:

we are poofters though


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

It's fvckin close enough the whole on engerland is in yorkshire


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> It's fvckin close enough the whole on engerland is in yorkshire


I like your style. YORKSHIRE!! :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

You will have to excuse him OTB, he is scottish after all, not the most educated of people :lol:

x2 for the poofters


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Good luck mate

I would up whey to 50g though if possible easy way of getting protein up quickly!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> I would up whey to 50g though if possible easy way of getting protein up quickly!


Never actually thought of that wont measure just be a double scooper coz am a greedy cvnt!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Some good weights your chucking about though fella! We got starting pics?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Some good weights your chucking about though fella! We got starting pics?


I will get some up later my boy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I will get some up later my boy


Not too late mind, the missus is coming over tonight, and she doesnt like me masturbating in front of her :confused1:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Not too late mind, the missus is coming over tonight, and she doesnt like me masturbating in front of her :confused1:


Pics or blowupmrs


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right shat out of salty chicken kebab and made this bad boy instead



Before you all start with the fried food pish there is no fat in the pan as we are snobs and have fancy pans and the bacon was grilled then the fat cut off

4 slices of whole meal toast and jobs a good un


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Still hungry as fook !!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Subbed.

All looking interesting so far matey.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Subbed as if I had to even say it 

Not getting much time to get in and keep up but hopefully get to catch up proper with you chaps from now on.

Some good weights Craig buddy, proud much!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

What's been happnin gordie?

You at the old college yet?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah mate, doing my level 2 then 3 fitness instructor stuff, plus nutrition, anatomy and biology stuff. In the evenings mate in now working towards my spinning instructor certificate, the virtual spinner cert, lifeguard cert and going to be starting the football refereeing quals too  might even look into the football coaching badges too if I can squeeze them in. With all that going on I have one main topic of conversation happening every day...the young birds at the college would get pumped all ways!!

Also doing sports and swedish massage too 

Lifting wise I'm stuck at 80kg on the chest, been stuck there for 4 weeks. Pretty much stuck with everything now, but iv been cutting and trying to hit hard on the cardio although my shin splints are killing me. Hoping to get on my mast, tren, test and var cycle ASAP!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Dude get some drop sets or heavier sets low reps thrown in if you have stalled or just try eating more, maybe even fvck bench off for a while

I fvcked off leg press as I just couldn't get past 140kg 6 weeks after doing loads of heavy compounds gave it a go and sailed past upto 180kg could defo go 200kg for a few reps but gonna pace myself (this was before the test and deca)

That's another reason I am keeping dose relatively low as I know I won't need a massive amount to see a difference just gonna try and beast it


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Btw var is a fvckin waste of money mate get a pump at 100mg a day and that's it too expensive for that sh!te

I reckon you would be good to go with masteron and test and nothing else

I ain't going near tren as too many have had mental episodes and I am fvckin pretty mental as it is :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv heard a few mixed efforts on the var mate, do want to run a wee kicker though. Iv been told by a few lads too that the tren could be dropped for the mast but I dunno really. Still got time to figure it out and probably sneak an email to aus.

I started doing heavy sets of low reps but didn't get any DOMS at all and it's really getting me down, the muscle shape is there and the fat is slowly going away....slowly

Eating is going back to usual, 22kg of frozen chicken, gunners of Greek yoghurt, cottage cheese and pork bought today. Full fat milk..YASS!!! Need to stick in a protein order as this cherry blast is like drinking wallpaper paste


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

in fagg0t. weights are looking good brother!......cant say the same for u as there's still no starting pics!!! bump upto 2ml


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Iv heard a few mixed efforts on the var mate, do want to run a wee kicker though. Iv been told by a few lads too that the tren could be dropped for the mast but I dunno really. Still got time to figure it out and probably sneak an email to aus.
> 
> I started doing heavy sets of low reps but didn't get any DOMS at all and it's really getting me down, the muscle shape is there and the fat is slowly going away....slowly
> 
> Eating is going back to usual, 22kg of frozen chicken, gunners of Greek yoghurt, cottage cheese and pork bought today. Full fat milk..YASS!!! Need to stick in a protein order as this cherry blast is like drinking wallpaper paste


Cherry blast sounds good mate, which supplier is that?

I went for maxi raw, prevat offer, their choc orange is goood!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cherry blast sounds good mate, which supplier is that?
> 
> I went for maxi raw, prevat offer, their choc orange is goood!


BB warehouses own brand mate, it's alright but after a few weeks I'm just a bit Bleurgh with it. Can't beat Maxiraws preVAT offer!! Got myself 3 bags if the apple pear BCAAS for just over £30!! best buy iv made for a while as pro10s BCAA powder mixes aswell as Muslims in western society.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> BB warehouses own brand mate, it's alright but after a few weeks I'm just a bit Bleurgh with it. Can't beat Maxiraws preVAT offer!! Got myself 3 bags if the apple pear BCAAS for just over £30!! best buy iv made for a while as pro10s BCAA powder *mixes aswell as Muslims in western society*.


I like that!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Pics taken first thing just up and mrs shagged my brains out coz she's a durty and loves it

So I am looking a bit fvcked up

Legs are so sh!t it's unbelievable but they are getting smashed and have actually put about an inch on each thigh in the past 6 months


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

holding a bot of water round my midsection but my abbs are feeling pumped to fvck all the time for reason (or flabbs I should say)

Defo feeling the effects of the deca and test now and only coming to end weeks 3, if it continues like this I am gonna stick to the dose I am on then later if I stall eat more and another .5 ml that's the plan

Been having some seriously fvcked up dreams, walking up pretty stressed about them but once awake realise it was a dream and calm down

Dreamt I was dreaming and my duvet was wrapped around me getting tighter and tighter. I was actually sitting up in my dream shouting for help! Vivid as fvck my heart was beating like **** when I woke (drinking yesterday so that is a contributing factor)

Hormones are crazy things gonna fvck the drink off now for a while


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

If that's your dreams in deca, might be an idea to avoid tren? lol.

Looking decent mate, poles apart from the start of your original journal pics.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Quick legs burn out sesh today

Just hogged the leg press for 45 mins and went like this all weights are plates on the bar don't know what the bar and mount weighs

50kg x50 reps warmup

Each leg

50x12

50x12

60x12

60x12

70x12

70x12

Both legs

100kgx30reps

150kgx20 reps

200kgx12 reps

200kgx12 reps

150kgx to until I couldn't do anymore

100kgx until I couldn't breathe

Had to go and sit down outside in the freezing cold so I didn't collapse I was fecked

200kg is way above what I thought I could manage but just got focused and bashed into it, I recon I could have if I really pushed went 220+ so that's the next target

Went out with the mrs and wee eck on the train and walked around Linlithgow all day as it was nice, I am totally shagged and hungry


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> If that's your dreams in deca, might be an idea to avoid tren? lol.
> 
> Looking decent mate, poles apart from the start of your original journal pics.


New avi rich, looking good pal you starting to get results?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good sesh mate! Enjoy being out with the missus while you can, wait until the snow comes and your stuck in with her :thumb:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> New avi rich, looking good pal you starting to get results?


Thanks mate, yeah keeping the diet tight and intensity high. Gains never come quick enough though!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Thanks mate, yeah keeping the diet tight and intensity high. Gains never come quick enough though!


Will need to get everybody together for a jock training session have a bit fun


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Will need to get everybody together for a jock training session have a bit fun


Ha yeah sounds good to me mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Will need to get everybody together for a jock training session have a bit fun


 :crying:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> :crying:


Loads a. **** xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how it going son? jock gang bang sounds just the ticket


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> how it going son? jock gang bang sounds just the ticket


Set of cvnts, feeling left out down here!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Set of cvnts, feeling left out down here!


we'll scrape all the fluids off the floor and send them to ya in a jar


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Jackpot! :thumb:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Jab nr 4 today along with 1000iu hcg smooth as

Trained yesterday was back

Deadlifts,

40xbar warmup

10x70

10x120kg

10x140kg

8x140kg

10x120kg

Bent over rows bb

10x70kg

10x70kg

8x80kg

7x85kg

8x70kg

Upright rows

10x40kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

10x40kg

Row machine ? Lie face down on this thing and load with plates it hits the middle back and last

12x 25kg plate

10x40kg plates

10x40kg

10x40kg

25kg -failure

Lat pull downs

4sets don't know the weight but was buggered after these

Diet not been great today but plenty protein, gonna make a pot of chili con carne and tuff my fat face


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

How's it going mate?Got any of this infamous deca dick yet?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Awrite muckers, working like an Alabama cotton picker today, so been eating mostly in cafe and snack vans, had plenty protein shakes to top up though so it's all good

Went to the gym and trained chest today

Bb bench press

50xbar warm up

12x60kg

10x80kg

10x90kg

6x100 kg had a spotter here but he didn't even touch the bar was well pleased

15x60kg

Didn't improve or repeat the 102.5kg from last week but felt seriously pumped from this already

Incline bb bench

10x50kg

10x50kg

8x60kg

10x50kg

Dips bw only

4 sets of 10 tris and chest felt like they were gonna rip my skin here

Cable flys

4sets of 10 at highest position

4 sets of 10 at lowest position

Tricep push pull downs with rope

4 sets until I couldn't move the weight

Tricep push downs with bar on pulley

4 sets until I nearly cried I was struggling to push out the reps my arms were so pumped

Came home had 6 tortillas on chicken peppers onions tomatoes and some salsa, and about to have 50g whey

Then gonna have some blueberry wheats as I am fvckin starving

On a side note for lunch at a cafe they were doing stewed sausages with potatoes and veg, so I said I will have som of that, then they bitch put out what can only be described as a portion that my 2 yo kid would laugh at! Don't these fvckers know about steroids and hunger!!

So 3 portions and 2 chicken burgers later (fvckin £16 btw) I was happy the auld coo behind the counter was actually telling every cvnt she served about my extreme fatness, am gonna fire bomb her cafe the auld coo bag she is

Haven I mentioned I am hungry


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> How's it going mate?Got any of this infamous deca dick yet?


An mate quite the opposite infact serious hornyness, and the hunger is unbelievable, strength is defo coming but not expecting any good gains until about week 7 or 8 if or when I stall I think it will be hard to eat more so have kept my dose sensible so I can increase aas and when needed without going overboard

How you getting on with the test?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> An mate quite the opposite infact serious hornyness, and the hunger is unbelievable, strength is defo coming but not expecting any good gains until about week 7 or 8 if or when I stall I think it will be hard to eat more so have kept my dose sensible so I can increase aas and when needed without going overboard
> 
> How you getting on with the test?


It's funny how people react differently to meds. I think fatstuff also gets the extreme horn from deca. Sounds like your reacting well to it though. Might give it a shot next time round.

I'm ok for eating I sit on my **** all day so don't need too much more for a bulk lol.

Test is going good. Strength is definitely up, fkd my back so I've not been able to push up the weight as much I'd like I legs though. Unfortunately no increase in libido, greasy bald head and a could of sports tho lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

£16 PMSL! Brilliant. Weights are shooting up again I see babe! Won't be long till you've got a gut like mine 

And new sides from deca?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Mental dreams and a bit of anger that's it

pic today almost 4 full weeks at 300mg deca and 450mg test pw and I feel strong as fvck

Legs and shoulders this morning

Squats

25xbar

12x60kg

12x90kg

10x110kg

8x120kg

6x120kg

6x110kg

12x90kg

12x60kg

Leg press superset with calf raise same weight andreps for each

25x40kg

20x80kg

12x120kg

12x150kg

12x150kg

Shooders

Standing bb press oh clean and press to start set

10x40kg

10x50kg

6x60kg

6x60kg

5x60kg

Seated db shoulder press each hand

10x20kg

10x25kg

8x25kg

6x25kg fatigued to the max felling pretty sick

Side raises db each hand

10x12.5kg

8x15kg

8x12.5kg

10x10kg

10x10kg

Seatd rear delt raises db each hand

2x12 10kg

3x10 12.5kg

Felt really sick and dizzy so stopped there diet hasn't been great last couple of days been so busy with work


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Backs looking good you pasty cvnt


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Backs looking good you pasty cvnt


That's a fine Scottish colour ill have you know.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

What's happening Craigy? How's the bulk going?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Sh!t this week matei have caught a serious cold or maybe a bit of test flu my appetite has been shot to pieces and I trained yesterday done squats for 45 mins didn't count reps as I didn't have the best of concentration

Squats

Bar x loads

60kg x loads

90kg x ??

110kg x ..

120kg

130kg p.b

135kg p.b

Almost collapsed after this had a rest then went on to deads

70kgx 20

100kg x 15

120kg x 10

130kg x 10

140kg x 8

150kg x 6

Then I thought I was going to die so went home

I am just about to start force feeding myself chicken and cauliflower cheese the wife made and 100g whey with milk to keep cals up, tomorrow and Sunday iam going to hit 2 hefty sessions ( as hefty as I can manage ) chest, tris, abs. Legs,shoulders & bis


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

No real noticeable gains yet except some strength but once I get my eating back on track this will change, looking for some results in the next few weeks or at least for them to start


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

It's the time of year I think, cold seems to be doing the rounds.

Still smashed some pb's though well done, numbers are looking big!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay fvckers feeling much better this week e Ben if a little bit on the moody side at times

Yesterday training was chest

Flat bench bb

25x bar warm up

10x60kg

10x80kg

10x90kg

8x95kg

8x95kg

5x100kg no spotter 5 full reps stopped there as didn't want to get caught out with out a spot

Db incline bench each hand

10x30kg

10x35kg

8x35kg

8x32.5kg

Felt quite pumped muscle fatigued at this point

Flat flay db each hand

10x17.5kg

10x17.5kg

5x22.5kg a bit adventurous shoulda went at the 20k as this was a struggle

8x17.5kg

Cable crossover

3 sets of 10 reps at lowest setting

3 sets of 10 reps at highest setting

Here's a wee. Photo for the **** bank looking a bit fuller I think but strange thing is I am actually dropping a few pounds! Putting this down to the serious sweats I am havingn and working all hours at the moment

Currently shovelling in food like there is no tomorrow so physically can't eat any more averaging about 4k cals a day


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good mate, chest and lats look particularly good...and still see sides of abs so your doing something rite. strength is getting there too


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Training today was legs and shooders

Legs were squats

25xbar warm up

12x60kg

12x100kg

8x110kg

8x120kg

5x130kg

5x130kg

Leg press suspected with calf raises on the same machine same weight for calfs as press

15x50kg

15x100kg

10x150kg

10x200kg

10x150kg

Shooders

Standing shoulder press bb

10x40kg

10x40kg

10x50kg

5x60kg

5x50kg

10x40kg

Dumbbell shoulder press each hand

10x25kg

10x25kg

8x27.5kg

8x27.5kg

Side raises db each hand

10x12.5kg

10x12.5kg

8x15kg

10x12.5kg

Standing upright rows bb

4sets of 10 40kg

Done jabbed 2 ml of deca test last night 400mg deca 600mg test, 1000iu hcg, went to chemist needle exchange and asked for a 2 ml sports pack they handed me a sealed white bag when I opened it there is everything you need 2.5ml syringes, 1.25 blues & greens a sharps bin and alcohol swabs it was easy I just punched the smack heads oot the way

Oh aye and I have just murdered a KFC 3 BBQ wraps and a boneless banquet for 1 bring on the fatness


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Starting to look like a monster mate, in a good way ofcourse. Good lifts


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Holly sh!t not been on here for a while, been training constantly the last few weeks, but been mega busy with my business as it has really kicked on at the moment!

Gains are coming thick and fast

Most noticeable strength gains are flat bench bb 115kg for 1 rep can do 100kg un assisted for 7 reps so well pleased could prob do 120kg 1 rep if I tried but don't want to push my luck

Deads 150kg from ground for 6 reps

Shoulder bb press standing 70kg cleaned from floor for 5 reps

I am filling out nicely and for the first time I am just above 14 stone shoulders and chest looking like they are improving and legs I am pleased to report are improving (I think they are any way)

Squats 130kg for reps could do more but again don't want to risk injury

Leg press 200kg for 10 reps

Calf raises 150kg for 10 reps

Diet has been average at best lately as just been so busy, keeping protein intake up with bars and shakes

Started the dbol at 60 mg ed

No sides what so ever from the meds will get some pics up over the weekend

Next training session will be Sunday legs and shooders

Promise to keep tis up dated from now on

Xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Holly sh!t not been on here for a while, been training constantly the last few weeks, but been mega busy with my business as it has really kicked on at the moment!
> 
> Gains are coming thick and fast
> 
> ...


Good man, be nice to have you posting once again! Congrats on the business side of things too mate, gonna be a good christmas for the wee craigyboy juniors!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Holly sh!t not been on here for a while, been training constantly the last few weeks, but been mega busy with my business as it has really kicked on at the moment!
> 
> Gains are coming thick and fast
> 
> ...


Sounds like its all good mat. Enjoying the Deca after all ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

braw lifts there mate. u still following DS's advice?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Trained legs Sunday had yesterday off as I am sore!

Squats

10x60kg

10x60kg

10x90kg

10x90kg

8x100kg

6x120kg

6x125kg

6x130kg

6x130kg

6x100kg

10x60kg

Had a right sweat on

Leg press

Quick sets no rest (except to add weight)

15x50kg

15x100kg

15x150kg

10x200kg

10x200kg

8x200kg

Almost died!!

Tried to do some shoulder work but was completely fvcked so just stopped there

My legs have been agony the past 2 days the sorest they have been

I have also been neglecting to take my adex and guess what I have a wee tiny lump behind my left nip, need to get some letro and zap it to feck

I am a cok!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

@JANIKvonD not following ds at the moment but need someone to kick my ****hole diet into gear!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok fvck nuts

Trained my boobies today, done

Flat bb bench

Barx25

60kgx10

60kgx10

80kgx10

100kgx8 without spotter (he was there just didn't touc h the bar)

100kgx5 needed help at 4 with this, which I was frustrated at as I thought I had another 8 in me!

80kgx10

60kgx10

60kgx10

60kgx10

Pumped to the max

Incline db bench each hand

35kgx8

35kgx8

30kgx8

30kgx7 started to tire from here

30kgx6

25kgx8

25kgx7

20kgx8

20kgx8 struggled

20kgx6

Dumbell flat flys weight each hand

10x12.5kg x 5sets slow and made sure I had a good stretch and contraction

Fvckity fvcked

On a side note my nipple isn't sore today as I have started taken my adex again it seems to be helping, hot some letro on the way!

Also my man gave me a tub of precision anabolics dbol to try, they are caps so we will have to see, never seen the before and can't find much or any info on them

Gonna have a massive chicken korma and rice as am a fat cvnt


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Ok fvck nuts
> 
> Trained my boobies today, done
> 
> ...


Wish my source gave me free sh1t!

Some almighty sets there mate, any reason for the huge volume?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Wish my source gave me free sh1t!
> 
> Some almighty sets there mate, any reason for the huge volume?


Just feel like pushing my self rather Han fvckin about with loads of excersises and I am going to try and push my bench through the 100kg mark


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Just feel like pushing my self rather Han fvckin about with loads of excersises and I am going to try and push my bench through the 100kg mark


Fair play mate, bet your man t1ts were pumped to fvck after all that!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im gettin paranoid about my right nipple....its no puffy or that but im starting to feel a wee lump i think, but it might just be the drop in bf im feeling new things LOL. ordered nolva & gonna run 20mg ed see how goes


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

Another Yorkshire lad following this one. so Many mixed reviews on anavar. I did it on my first test cycle and enjoyed it. Great pumps, got good gains off cycle but don't know how much I can attribute to anavar. Defo hardened me up though.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Forgot to post some pics so here you go









Not the best pics but you get the idea xx


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Forgot to post some pics so here you go
> 
> View attachment 100931
> 
> ...


Looking decent mate. Come along way from the first set of pics you posted on here.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Keep up the good work mate, looking alot leaner recently!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok just a quickly here

Am coming off cycle as I have developed a bit of gyno small lump pain the whole nine fvckin yards

Been taking letro at 2.5mg ed for a week and it is getting better but have to keep,on taking it until its well away

Bit of a ****er but hey ho. Gonna be off until feb then do a cycle until my summer hols, gonna keep eating like a bear and training like fvck see if I can gain a bit in the next 3 months


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Ok just a quickly here
> 
> Am coming off cycle as I have developed a bit of gyno small lump pain the whole nine fvckin yards
> 
> ...


iv got it too mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Ya pair of tits


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Ya pair of tits


until ur next 1 liner in 6month time...take care lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Some good gains aswel Craig mate, once your milked, get back on cycle and smash your current PBs!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fvcking hell lads, not the sort of growth your after!

Least youve knocked it on hte head craigy rather than carrying on and hoping it goes away. Were you taking adex/nolva?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell lads, not the sort of growth your after!
> 
> Least youve knocked it on hte head craigy rather than carrying on and hoping it goes away. Were you taking adex/nolva?


like me ya mean lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell lads, not the sort of growth your after!
> 
> Least youve knocked it on hte head craigy rather than carrying on and hoping it goes away. Were you taking adex/nolva?


I actually stopped taking my adex just forgot only for a few weeks, but it was when I was grubbing 80mg dbol ed and then one day, pain in my nipple then I felt the lump and the pain I nearly hit the fvckin roof


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Shiiiiiiit dude, hope u can get ya self sorted!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Shiiiiiiit dude, hope u can get ya self sorted!


It's getting better already been on letro for 9 days now and the pain is away and the lump is a lot smaller, got enough letro for 20 days so will continue then get on the Nolva soon and blast a pct for 45 days


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Letro will clear it up mate dont worry. Im same when I take dbol, get itchy nips and thats WITH nolva. Without I think I'd have a set of man t1ts.

@JANIKvonD Yours isnt gyno you whining cvnt. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Letro will clear it up mate dont worry. Im same when I take dbol, get itchy nips and thats WITH nolva. Without I think I'd have a set of man t1ts.
> 
> @JANIKvonD Yours isnt gyno you whining cvnt. :lol:


yes it is


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yes it is


Your arent growing t1ts, you just ARE a t1t :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Your arent growing t1ts, you just ARE a t1t :lol:


there is a big hard lump behind 1 of my nipples....what would u say it was lol :  shinking now tho since pushing nolva in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> there is a big hard lump behind 1 of my nipples....what would u say it was lol :  shinking now tho since pushing nolva in


Nipple fairy I reckon.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Nipple fairy I reckon.


she better keep hiding in there then cos im gonna rape the sh!t out her if i catch her


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok peeps just to keep you all updated

The letro has smashed the lumps away in just over 2 weeks, no pain either, gonna take for another 7 days, starting my Nolva the next few days so its in and working before the letro tapers off.

Haven't took my hcg in th e last few weeks, so gonna use it in pct or over the next week eod and my pct will start as of next week (after the letro and hcg)

Pct will be Nolva 20mg ed for 45 days, clomid at the start for 14 days at 50 mg ed

Next cycle is going to be end march/April and probably just going to be reasonable dose of test might try prop for 8 weeks for a change.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Ok peeps just to keep you all updated
> 
> The letro has smashed the lumps away in just over 2 weeks, no pain either, gonna take for another 7 days, starting my Nolva the next few days so its in and working before the letro tapers off.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear its sorted mate, bet it was scary though!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Glad to hear its sorted mate, bet it was scary though!


Kinda shat masel, no going to lie mate. The pain was the thing that brought it to my attention, funny thing is I have always had a bit of fatty nipples, letro seems to have dried me out a lot, no sides that I have noticed from it.

Haven't trained this week with work, but this Is my last bit of work then I am taking 5 weeks off so train, eat, sleep, train, eat,sleep is the plan

Btw arms are looking good in your pics mate, you seem to be putting on a bit of size now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Kinda shat masel, no going to lie mate. The pain was the thing that brought it to my attention, funny thing is I have always had a bit of fatty nipples, letro seems to have dried me out a lot, no sides that I have noticed from it.
> 
> Haven't trained this week with work, but this Is my last bit of work then I am taking 5 weeks off so train, eat, sleep, train, eat,sleep is the plan
> 
> Btw arms are looking good in your pics mate, you seem to be putting on a bit of size now


Trying mate, doesnt help with xmas round the corner and being skint. But just trying to keep gains small and consistent rather than big and in bursts, seems to be working!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

glad to here gynos gone now mate, my lump is tiny now.....nolva is taking care of it nicely (been on 8 days now).

enjoy ur day ya natty scumbag


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

How's it going mate?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright richy boy!

Feeling pretty good been off for a bit now (last jab was actually 1st week in nov)everything should have well cleared by now. About half way through my pct and I feel ok, strength is still here man tittys have gone, thank fvck

Gonna stay off until end of feb then see where I want to go from there, probably just run test, and some orals but nothing special


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Alright richy boy!
> 
> Feeling pretty good been off for a bit now (last jab was actually 1st week in nov)everything should have well cleared by now. About half way through my pct and I feel ok, strength is still here man tittys have gone, thank fvck
> 
> Gonna stay off until end of feb then see where I want to go from there, probably just run test, and some orals but nothing special


Nice, at least it's settled down. Just bang in a gram of test and dbols! Plenty gains to be had.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad the letro had the needed effect mate, iv got funky nipples and going to give the letro a 2 week blast in January to see if itl help.

What's your third cycle plans man?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Test 750- 1g and dbol at 4 week intervals adex 1mg ed though ;-)


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Happy Xmas mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hope u had a great chrimbo ya natty fuker x


----------

